# Where can I buy a cheap shirt printing machine?



## Nal Sons (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi all.

I am looking to buy a t-shirt printing machine what can print up to three colours. Also where can I find plan fitted t-shirts like the one from Abercrombie? Any help would be highly appreciated!

Thanks.
Nal


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

unclear as to what you mean...a direct to garment printer...which will print full color...or some sort of screen printing system for 3 colors or...???? in any case what do you mean 'cheap' there is a DTG system out there for $5k...up to $30k or more..some of the well known used DTG systems go from $5k up...
Be careful of cheap units...you buy cheap, you get cheap


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

www.printingplans.com if you don't mind building the unit yourself, and it will print up to 4 colors


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

for clarity's sake, the image provided by ahsan is a heat press. unless you're going to do heat transfers and/or plastisol transfers it would be pretty much useless to you.

yes, you can build a unit yourself. the plans that i'd seen claimed it took about $150 in materials. you can also build the exposure unit yourself.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep, and if you want you can buy the kit with the all the hardware and pre-cut wood for around $400


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

ahsannifty said:


> hello,
> 
> 
> how much for this machine?and what size?how much how much how much how much how much how much


how much for this one and what size


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i've never priced one of those in the pic before, but it doesn't look like it's got any bells or whistles. i'm going to take a wild guess and say $300 on ebay, including s&h.

just checked and i was damn close! $244.99 from amazon, free shipping if you're a super great amazon shopper and an amazingly special person at heart. laughably, the 'original' price on this was almost $800! you'd have to be a flat-out fool to spend *that* much on this thing, though. (i went back to double check the exact pre-discount price and it went to a different page without that info. weird.) it's 15x15. or you can click on the link provided and look at it yourself in more detail.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

If you're talking heat press, I got mine on eBay about 4 years ago for around $200 shipped. I've never had a single problem with it. It's a 15"x15"


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

a new one with some extra features would be nice, but all the ones i have (geesh, i must have about six or seven now, not sure) are used... very, very used. the thermostat went out on one of them, though, but the company has been out of business for like 30 years, lol. as far as i can tell, they last about forever. and i could probably very easily find a cheap replacement thermostat if i even tried, it's not as if there's a motherboard or anything more complicated than a couple of wires involved in the basic no-frills machines i've got (and that's certainly one big reason the old simple ones last so long). my hair dryer probably is far more complex. 

a brand new one with digital this and automatic that, yeah, i'd wager those things will wear out or break a heckuva lot sooner than my old used junkie deals.


----------

